# MF285 hole behind dry sleeve, what to do



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

As I was pulling the dry sleeve on cylinder #4 on my MF285 (Perkins A4.318), I noticed coolant dripping down the cylinder bore. There is a hole, caused by corrosion, in the block near the bottom of the bore. I have not experienced coolant loss during operation so I don't know how long it has been there. I am doing an in-frame rebuild due to low compression. I am not certain if I need to repair this hole before installing a new liner or if the block can even be repaired. I was also wondering if I used something like Loctite 640 when installing the sleeve, if that would be sufficient to seal. Anyone had experience with this type of issue?

IFF


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Hate to tell you friend, but you're boned. The water jacket is what dissipates the heat. A hole will cause the sleeve to heat, scoring the piston skirt. You wouldn't get any coolant loss as the sleeve will still stop the water.

And any dry sleeve engine needs LocTite put on to keep the sleeve in place. Drop the replacement sleeve in dry ice, pull it out, put loctite on and drop it in. In your case, don't bother with those steps and just buy a different engine.

I'd bet dollars to doughnuts your compression issue came from heat scoring...


----------



## IFF (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the input Stack. I spoke with the local MF guy who is well respected for his knowledge. He has, numerous times in the past, plugged a hole with Devcon and then re-sleeved without issues. This repair sounds too good to be true but I value what he says. The hole is very small and produces a small but steady drip. I think I am going to give it a shot as I reason I have nothing to lose. I am open to someone talking me off the ledge so to speak.

IFF


----------



## redsled369 (Mar 18, 2014)

Pull engine take block to a good engine machine shop have them sleeve and recounter bore that cylinder.I have had a couple of engines done.Well worth the money if you plan to keep the tractor.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

redsled369 said:


> Pull engine take block to a good engine machine shop have them sleeve and recounter bore that cylinder.I have had a couple of engines done.Well worth the money if you plan to keep the tractor.


Done that many times on wet sleeves engines, can't do it on dry sleeve.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Used J B weld back in the 80's on a JD 248 sleeve. Was a better idea JD had (not) sell sleeves as a 6 pack,all soldered on a plate. Lasted as long as engines that got all new parts ever time they where opened up. So I would try the Devcon.


----------

